# ending the jb appeal and prettyboy cope for once and for all (part 1)



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

so in the first part , im gonna elaborate what prettyboys and what a chad looks like cause people here are insanely confused 


like for the most part , people here post a ogre and call him a masc chad and then post a chad with some pretty features and call him a prettyboy

lets go through some faces that are one of the highest jb appealing or have been described as a prettyboy on here (and ill say what they are) 






a masc chad with light eyes and prettyboy hair , not a prettyboy






dark triad masc and dom chad , has highest appeal to all women 






not a chad , but pulls jb attention from body and status halo (muh jbs dont like status or body or masc dudes)





high tier chadpreet with good skin and hair (muh jbs hate stubbles)






very masc chad , cant be a prettyboy even if he tried (but he does have some pretty features)





one of the most masc people that look good






this ones a masculine prettyboy ( he has prettyboy status due to his hair and his skin or the filter otherwise he would be a masc looking)\






chad with pretty features






this ones a prettyboy ( nearest to person the prettyboy threshold in this post) ( even he has some masc features to turn girls on)





tyrone that looks prettyboy cause of filters and colored hair but actually is a masc





















masc dark triad chad , jfl at thinking he is a prettyboy , he is very masc , the only prettyboy thing about him is his hair





masc chad , but pretty hair , still in the chad spectrum and wont be considered pretty or gorgeous and would instead be called , handsome or hot or sexy 
(jbs do like masc jaw and height )





masc slayer with colored eyes (insane appeal to both jbs and older women )




robust prettyboy 






masc chad with makeup 






high t jock / chad





chad , looks rough and slightly pretty






chad with pretty hair but otherwise masculine face (eyes are hunter but look prettyboyish in this angle)






masc chad , not a prettyboy at all





high t jock chad






this ones a prettyboy








another prettyboy


----------



## Frank Jack (Sep 6, 2021)

Oh ok


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 6, 2021)

that disgusting stubble shadow

his prettyboy days are long gone


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

masc chad dmitri




masc chad




masc but more on the prettyboy side




masc




tyrone but pretty




slightly pretty chad




chang 




robust and tall prettyboy




chadpreet


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

as you all can see , most dudes here are chads with some pretty features


----------



## BearBoy (Sep 6, 2021)

Yes all about masculinity


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Sep 6, 2021)

Imagine wasting so much time of your life to study twink faces. 

Faggots.org JFL


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 1304223
> 
> View attachment 1304224
> 
> View attachment 1304225


 jfl at the jealous seething guy making the comment on his post , 

idk what cooliotattoo thinks but kadentowers mogs him in masculinity cause of jaw , fwhr chin and nose

kadenstowers isnt a complete prettyboy either , hes more of a robust prettyboy


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Sep 6, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> jfl at the jealous seething guy making the comment on his post ,
> 
> idk what cooliotattoo thinks but kadentowers mogs him in masculinity cause of jaw , fwhr chin and nose
> 
> kadenstowers isnt a complete prettyboy either , hes more of a robust prettyboy


can someone tell me what robust means?


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Sep 6, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> so in the first part , im gonna elaborate what prettyboys and what a chad looks like cause people here are insanely confused
> 
> 
> like for the most part , people here post a ogre and call him a masc chad and then post a chad with some pretty features and call him a prettyboy
> ...


good thread bro


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

triggered said:


> can someone tell me what robust means?


high fwhr , wide jaw and good cheekbones

basically a square face or a v taper with big chin


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> good thread bro


thanks , u for real tho or just sarcastic?


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Sep 6, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> thanks , u for real tho or just sarcastic?


is this random geek pretty boy or chad?


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

triggered said:


> is this random geek pretty boy or chad?


very masculine face , doesnt have as much jb appeal as robust prettyboys but can still slay jbs , women on tinder over 18 should be a piece of cake

idk about chad but ur easily chadlite , for chad tier you need better hair imo


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 6, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 1304223
> 
> View attachment 1304224
> 
> View attachment 1304225


When the cope is too strong


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Sep 6, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> very masculine face , doesnt have as much jb appeal as robust prettyboys but can still slay jbs , women on tinder over 18 should be a piece of cake
> 
> idk about chad but ur easily chadlite , for chad tier you need better hair imo


working on the hair bro by new year you’ll be calling me Chad


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Sep 6, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> very masculine face , doesnt have as much jb appeal as robust prettyboys but can still slay jbs , women on tinder over 18 should be a piece of cake
> 
> idk about chad but ur easily chadlite , for chad tier you need better hair imo


copers saying i’d slay nothing under 30 tho lol


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

triggered said:


> copers saying i’d slay nothing under 30 tho lol


lmfao

have u ever tried tinder btw?


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Sep 6, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> lmfao
> 
> have u ever tried tinder btw?


nah bro i’m in the country, everyone knows everyone small town kinda thing, i need to go to a city whilst i’m in my prime and get around on those dating apps 


it wasn’t until i joined this forum people called me masculine i’ve always been called pretty boy irl


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

triggered said:


> nah bro i’m in the country, everyone knows everyone small town kinda thing, i need to go to a city whilst i’m in my prime and get around on those dating apps
> 
> 
> it wasn’t until i joined this forum people called me masculine i’ve always been called pretty boy irl


ohh , and how are you around girls? and how are they around you?


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Sep 6, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> ohh , and how are you around girls? and how are they around you?


i’m confident bro i have good charisma irl, my brothers girlfriend said i need to do radio or television 😂 they think they’re to good for me when they see i’m decent looking and good with a crowd they assume i’m arrogant straight up, it’s a pain imo


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 6, 2021)

op are u homosexual


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

Proex said:


> op are u homosexual


im bisexual , 

sub in irl situations , dom in bed

i only feel like fucking women tho , with guys i only cuddle or lick tongues or kiss 

also i love metrosexual dressing and wearing black lipstick or eyeliner and having good bags


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> that disgusting stubble shadow
> 
> his prettyboy days are long gone


ur stubble shadow doesnt matter amnesia

you look good and i am sure u can get jbs


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

bump


----------



## gamma (Sep 6, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> im bisexual ,
> 
> sub in irl situations , dom in bed
> 
> ...


Aren't you from Pakistan?


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

gamma said:


> Aren't you from Pakistan?


yeah, i meet guys when i go to india or russia for business with dad


----------



## Papal_Guard (Sep 6, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> View attachment 1304184
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes a rapist xD


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

Papal_Guard said:


> Hes a rapist xD


but he is very good looking


----------



## Papal_Guard (Sep 6, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> but he is very good looking


I find it hilarious to mention hes a rapist with no preconceived context


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 6, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> high t jock chad


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 6, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Sep 6, 2021)

just be good looking strikes again, who woulda thought?


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Sep 6, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> thanks , u for real tho or just sarcastic?


fr


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 6, 2021)

germanlooks said:


>


keep barking, 
he t mogs you to oblivion


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 23, 2021)

bump


----------



## Kekee (Sep 23, 2021)

How can you post Pretty boys without posting the two Gods of Pretty boys?










And they both mog every single Chad/Pretty boy posted here.


----------



## CFW432 (Sep 23, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> yeah, i meet guys when i go to india or russia for business with dad


Even though i disapprove of you being a faggot, jfl at you going after curry subhumans from india. What you are doing is tantamount to self harm. Just stick to masc chads from russia.


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 23, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Even though i disapprove of you being a faggot, jfl at you going after curry subhumans from india. What you are doing is tantamount to self harm. Just stick to masc chads from russia.


nigga , i am in a relationship with a femboy chad from russia , why the fuck would i go for curry subhumans when i look good enough to get people from other countries


----------



## CFW432 (Sep 23, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> nigga , i am in a relationship with a femboy chad from russia , why the fuck would i go for curry subhumans when i look good enough to get people from other countries


good, i guess?


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 23, 2021)

Kekee said:


> How can you post Pretty boys without posting the two Gods of Pretty boys?
> 
> View attachment 1330556
> 
> ...


delusion at its finest


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 23, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> good, i guess?


nigga what? , ur the one who said weird shit first


----------



## CFW432 (Sep 23, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> nigga what? , ur the one who said weird shit first


"yeah, i meet guys when i go to *india *or russia for business with dad"


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 23, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> "yeah, i meet guys when i go to *india *or russia for business with dad"


i meant , when i go to india , i usually meet girls , and in russia i meet both girls and guys


also , i have met one indian dude who was a legit prettyboy and good looking tho


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 30, 2021)

I am neither 

I am just boneless with collagen & hair


----------

